# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  ساعت مطالعه ی مــــآ

## nilofar76

*سلام برو بچ کنکوریـــ
من و 2 تا از بچه های انجمن برنامه روزانمونو اینجا میزاریـــمو از هم راهنمایی میگیریـــم
هر کسی هم خواس میتونه ساعت مطالعشو بزارهــ
دوستان گرامیـــ به پیشنهاد یکی از بچه های انجمن (کنکوریا ) تعداد تست های روزانشونم بزارن

...

لطفا از مطرح کردن هر موضوعی غیر از برنامه روزانه اکیدن خودداری فرمایید
*

به همه ی بچه‌ها ی جدیدی که به گروهمون اضافه شدن خوش آمد میگم. ...

----------


## sami7

*تاپیک خوبیه انشالله واستون یه حس انگیزه خوب بشه و نتیجه بگیرین بالاخره یه تاپیک خوب و به درد بخور دیدیم بعد از یکی دو روز ابطال و چرت و پرتی که تهش معلوم نیست چی میشه

حداقل این تاپیک باعث انگیزه دو نفر بشه خوبه
*

----------


## roshana

این از مال من : 

تاریخ : 19 بهمن 1394

7 و نیم تا 10 : شیمی استوکیومتری
10 و نیم تا 12 : فیزیک خازن 
12 تا 2 : استراحت و نهار 
2 تا 4 : زیست پیش فصل 5
4 تا 6 : ریاضی مشتق
6 تا 8 : زیست دوم فصل 7 مرور
8 تا 10 : قراره استراحت باشه (ینی الان)
10 تا 12 : عربی سوم درس 2 و مرور درس 1
12 تا 1 : ورزش و مطاله ی غیر درسی 
جمع ساعات : ایشالا 13 ساعت  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## omidmzf

با سلام 
امروز یعنی دوشنبه 94.11.19
11-12 دینی 3
1-2 ادبیات 3 
3-4 ریاضی3
4-5 عربی پایه 
البته امروز 4 ساعت بود اما در بهترین حالت 7 ساعت به زور

----------


## roshana

ولی نیلو من توصیه میکنم صبح زودتر بیدار بشیم 
و شب ساعت 12 بخوابیم !
من خودمم برام سخته ولی هم عادت میشه هم 
چشمامون کور نمیشه هم با ساعت بدن میسازه  :Yahoo (4):  
 @nilofar76

----------


## nilofar76

*خب حالا نوبت منه..

من امروز19 بهمن 94..
7.15 تا8.15 دینی درس 3 پیش..
8.45 تا 10.45 زیست 6 پیش
تا دو بچه داری!!
3.15 تا 5.15 شیمی فصل اسیدوباز
5.30تا7.45 فیزیک  فصل نوسان + فصل 4 پیش*

----------


## nilofar76

*من صبحا خوابم بیاد هوا تاریکــــــــــــه خخ بزار هوا روشن تر شد.. زودتر پامیشم نزدیکایــ عید*

----------


## roshana

> *خب حالا نوبت منه..
> 
> من امروز19 بهمن 94..
> 7.15 تا8.15 دینی درس 3 پیش..
> 8.45 تا 10.45 زیست 6 پیش
> تا دو بچه داری!!
> 3.15 تا 5.15 شیمی فصل اسیدوباز
> 5.30تا7.45 فیزیک  فصل نوسان + فصل 4 پیش*


خوبه ولی فردا بیشترش کن  :Yahoo (21): 
(یکی نیس به خودم بگه  :Yahoo (94): ) 
حداقل بیا از 7 بخونیم تا 12 و نیم 
اون وقت شب جغدا هم رفتن لالا  :Yahoo (4): 
بچه داری؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nilofar76

> با سلام 
> امروز یعنی دوشنبه 94.11.19
> 11-12 دینی 3
> 1-2 ادبیات 3 
> 3-4 ریاضی3
> 4-5 عربی پایه 
> البته امروز 4 ساعت بود اما در بهترین حالت 7 ساعت به زور


سلام داداش خوبی؟
اوووم تو میخای ساعت مطالعتو افزایش بدیـــ ؟
ما هدفمو نتیجه گرفتنه به همین خاطر گفتم..!

----------


## nacli

> این از مال من : 
> 
> تاریخ : 19 بهمن 1394
> 
> 7 و نیم تا 10 : شیمی استوکیومتری
> 10 و نیم تا 12 : فیزیک خازن 
> 12 تا 2 : استراحت و نهار 
> 2 تا 4 : زیست پیش فصل 5
> 4 تا 6 : ریاضی مشتق
> ...


13 ساعت؟؟؟؟ بابا دمت گرم. من ک اصن وقتی نت باشه نمیتونم درس بخونم. ولی خداییش ایول داری

----------


## Amin97

من فقط دو ساعت زیست :Y (707): خدایی درس خوندن بدون علاقه نمیشه اصن  :Y (479):

----------


## zahra_sba

نیم ساعت زمین  :Yahoo (2): 
ذهنم مشغول بود انشا الله از فردا شروع بهتری خواهم داشت  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

یه ساعت فیزیک so far ...
پیف .... این انجمن خیلی داره وقتمو میگیره !

----------


## omidmzf

> سلام داداش خوبی؟
> اوووم تو میخای ساعت مطالعتو افزایش بدیـــ ؟
> ما هدفمو نتیجه گرفتنه به همین خاطر گفتم..!


سلام ممنون 

خدمتتون عرض کنم که با توجه به برنامه ریزی 1.5 ساله ای که برای کنکور دارم و همچنین شناختی که از توانایی های خودم دارم اینو می دونم که نمی تونم در یک دوره دراز مدت مثلا روزی 7 یا 8 ساعت درس بخونم اما هرچی به کنکور نزدیک می شم طبیعیه ساعت درسیم افزایش پیدا می کنه اما کلا  نمی ذارم زیاد شه همون هفته ای 35 ساعت خوبه 

موفق باشید 

راستی اونایی که در یک دوره دراز مدت روزی 12 ساعت به بالا درس می خونن برا من یکی که خیلی قابل احترام هستند

----------


## nilofar76

*سلـــــآم 
تاریخ 20 بهمن 94
امروز من 7.15 تا 8.15 تست زیست زدم فصل 2 سال دوم
8.30 تا 10.30 ادبیات قرابت 8 تا درس + معنی 5 تا درس دوم کلمش و خوندم!
10.45 تا 1.15 فیزیک فصل نوسان و تمومش کردم + عربی ترجمه زدم!
3.15 تا 5.15 شیمی فصل 1 سال سوم
5.30 تا 7.30 ریاضی فصل حد خوندم.. البته تست درست حسابی نزدم!
8.45 تا 10.45 هم زیست فصل 6 پیش
11تا 12.30 زبان و دینی میخونم.

میشه به امیـــد خدا 13 ساعت* :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## roshana

سلام  :Yahoo (1): 

تاریخ : 20 بهمن 1394 

8 تا 10 : شیمی اسید و باز 
10 تا 12 و نیم : فیزیک سوم خازن 
2 تا 4 : زیست پیش فصل 6 
4 تا 6 : ریاضی تست مشتق
6 تا 8 : زیست دوم فصل 7 

تا اینجا با اختلاف یه ساعت از دیروز 10 ساعت  :Yahoo (21): 
شب هم :
10 تا 12 : مرور عربی و دینی آزمون 

جمع کل : 12 ساعت ایشالا  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## rez657

> سلام 
> 
> تاریخ : 20 بهمن 1394 
> 
> 8 تا 10 : شیمی اسید و باز 
> 10 تا 12 و نیم : فیزیک سوم خازن 
> 2 تا 4 : زیست پیش فصل 6 
> 4 تا 6 : ریاضی تست مشتق
> 6 تا 8 : زیست دوم فصل 7 
> ...


خوبه 9  شده 12   همین جوری ادامه بده دکتر

35

----------


## rezvaneh

سلام بچه ها
میتونم بپرسم شما تا الان چه درسایی رو تموم کردین؟
من فقط زیست 1 و شیمی 2 رو تونستم تموم کنم اونم البته یادم رفته باید دوباره مرور کنم ... از خودم حرصم میگیره که نمیشینم درست بخونم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## roshana

> سلام بچه ها
> میتونم بپرسم شما تا الان چه درسایی رو تموم کردین؟
> من فقط زیست 1 و شیمی 2 رو تونستم تموم کنم اونم البته یادم رفته باید دوباره مرور کنم ... از خودم حرصم میگیره که نمیشینم درست بخونم



من عمومی ها رو یه دور خوندم 
ولی رو هواست  :Yahoo (4):  باید تقویتش کنم 
اختصاصی ها : 
زیست و فیزیک و ریاضی دوم و تا حدودی شیمی
زیست و فیزیک و شیمی و ریاضی سوم و پیش
رو هم تا یه حد خوبی (مثلا 40 تا 50 درصد) خوندم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## nilofar76

> سلام بچه ها
> میتونم بپرسم شما تا الان چه درسایی رو تموم کردین؟
> من فقط زیست 1 و شیمی 2 رو تونستم تموم کنم اونم البته یادم رفته باید دوباره مرور کنم ... از خودم حرصم میگیره که نمیشینم درست بخونم



ببین رضوانه جان من خودم از بهمن استارت زدم..
دارم محکم میخونم..
10 اردیبهشم تموم میکنم..
60 روزم مرور..
الان دیر نیست فقط یه ارده میخاد..
منو روشناو یکی دیگه از بچه ها هم با هم میخونیم میتونی توهم بیای هر شب 8 تا 8.30 ساعت مطالعتو بزاری..
اینطوری تشویقم میشی

----------


## rezvaneh

> من عمومی ها رو یه دور خوندم 
> ولی رو هواست  باید تقویتش کنم 
> اختصاصی ها : 
> زیست و فیزیک و ریاضی دوم و تا حدودی شیمی
> زیست و فیزیک و شیمی و ریاضی سوم و پیش
> رو هم تا یه حد خوبی (مثلا 40 تا 50 درصد) خوندم


خیلی خوبه 
من فیزیک هنوز یه فصلم نخوندم ... ریاضی فقط احتمال
عمومی هم که هیچی
آفرین واقعا

----------


## rezvaneh

> ببین رضوانه جان من خودم از بهمن استارت زدم..
> دارم محکم میخونم..
> 10 اردیبهشم تموم میکنم..
> 60 روزم مرور..
> الان دیر نیست فقط یه ارده میخاد..
> منو روشناو یکی دیگه از بچه ها هم با هم میخونیم میتونی توهم بیای هر شب 8 تا 8.30 ساعت مطالعتو بزاری..
> اینطوری تشویقم میشی


همون دیگه اراده میخواد ... لامصب این خواب نمیذاره من درس بخونم ... صبحا ساعت 7 از خواب بیدار میشما سرحالم هستم ولی حوصله م نمیگیره بخونم آخه همه خوابن من دوباره میگیرم میخوابم تا 9 تا بیام هم شروع کنم 10 میشه بعدااز ظهرام گاهی وقتا میخوابم همین میشه که به هیچی نمیرسم
آره فکر کنم بد نباشه منم بیام ... هرچند ساعت مطالعه م زیاد نیست ...

----------


## roshana

> همون دیگه اراده میخواد ... لامصب این خواب نمیذاره من درس بخونم ... صبحا ساعت 7 از خواب بیدار میشما سرحالم هستم ولی حوصله م نمیگیره بخونم آخه همه خوابن من دوباره میگیرم میخوابم تا 9 تا بیام هم شروع کنم 10 میشه بعدااز ظهرام گاهی وقتا میخوابم همین میشه که به هیچی نمیرسم
> آره فکر کنم بد نباشه منم بیام ... هرچند ساعت مطالعه م زیاد نیست ...



عزیزم اصلا نگران نباش  :Yahoo (1): 
من عمومی ها رو تموم کردم چون قوی ترم ولی تو اختصاصی ضعیفم
و در مورد خواب هم یه هفته به خودت سخت بگیری درست میشه من 
خودمم برام خیلی سخت بود الانشم سخته ولی خب باید بشه  :Yahoo (4):  
بیا با ما ثبت کن حتما انگیزه میگیری عزیزم  :Yahoo (1): 
من خودم تا دی ماه روزی 5 ساعت هم نخوندم 
الانم کمتر از یه ماهه به 12 و 13 رسیدم  :Yahoo (1): 
اراده کن حتما میشه !

----------


## rezvaneh

> عزیزم اصلا نگران نباش 
> من عمومی ها رو تموم کردم چون قوی ترم ولی تو اختصاصی ضعیفم
> و در مورد خواب هم یه هفته به خودت سخت بگیری درست میشه من 
> خودمم برام خیلی سخت بود الانشم سخته ولی خب باید بشه  
> بیا با ما ثبت کن حتما انگیزه میگیری عزیزم 
> من خودم تا دی ماه روزی 5 ساعت هم نخوندم 
> الانم کمتر از یه ماهه به 12 و 13 رسیدم 
> اراده کن حتما میشه !


ببخشید دیر ج دادم نتم هی قطعو وصل میشه
باشه از فردا میام اینجا ساعتمو ثبت میکنم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## nacli

سلام
1.30 دیف (1 انتگرال+0.30 مرور حد)
1.30 فیزیک (0.45 مدار+0.45 فیزیک اتمی)
2 شیمی (1 الکتروشیمی و 1 مرور محلول ها)
1 عربی ( تماشای فیلم ناصح زاده قسمت شکل و تحلیل صرفی)
1 گسسته (مرور گراف)
تا آخر شب هم 2 ساعت آرایه+لغت و تاریخ ادبیات+درک مطلب عربی+ریدینگ  هر کدوم نیم ساعت(ایشالا)
 9 ساعت تا آخر شب

----------


## roshana

سلام  :Yahoo (2): 

تاریخ : 21 بهمن 1394 

امروز بد بود .... خیلی بد  :Yahoo (2): 
من این آزمون رو گند میزنم  :Yahoo (2):  
هئی  :Yahoo (2): 
امروز رفتم جایی مجبور بودم کار پزشکی بود  :Yahoo (2): 
کلا 6 ساعت خوندم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## roshana

درود دوستان  :Yahoo (1):  
امروز هیچی نخوندم  :Yahoo (2):  کلی کار داشتم حالمم خوب نبود 
نتیجه ی درخشانِ آزمونم هم البته به این افسردگی 
کمک کرد  :Yahoo (21):  نمیدونم چی باعث میشه هنوز دلم رتبه ی 3
رقمی بخواد ولی به دستش میارم  :Yahoo (1):  

برنامه از فردا به صورت فیکس تا آزمون اسفند : 

هر روز یک درس عمومی + زیست و شیمی و ریاضی و فیزیک
هر کدوم دو ساعت  :Yahoo (1):  و یه درس هم به صورت مروری هر شب 
از سال دوم مثلا فیزیک یا شیمی  :Yahoo (1):      = 13 ساعت  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## doctor reza

> درود دوستان   امروز هیچی نخوندم  کلی کار داشتم حالمم خوب نبود  نتیجه ی درخشانِ آزمونم هم البته به این افسردگی  کمک کرد  نمیدونم چی باعث میشه هنوز دلم رتبه ی 3 رقمی بخواد ولی به دستش میارم    برنامه از فردا به صورت فیکس تا آزمون اسفند :   هر روز یک درس عمومی + زیست و شیمی و ریاضی و فیزیک هر کدوم دو ساعت  و یه درس هم به صورت مروری هر شب  از سال دوم مثلا فیزیک یا شیمی      = 13 ساعت


  سلام،عذرمیخوام توی تاپیکتون نوشتم اما پرحرفیم گل کرده گویا! الان دقیقن وقتیه که رستگاررحمانی شروع کردوشد رتبه یک تجربی،رتبه یک زبان ورتبه 44هنر همچنین اون دوست عزیزمون که پزشکی قبول شدازهمین انجمن(تاپیکش بودچطور توی4.5ماه پزشک شدم..) 5ماه معادل150روزمیشه...خداییش زیادنیست؟میشه باهاش دنیاروتکون داد تازه شمافارغ التحصیل هستیدوپرازتجربه وبامباحث تاحدودی اشنایی دارید........فقط روحیتونوحسابی روش  کارکنید......روحیه روبسازید... ببخشیدروضه خوندم! یاحق///////////

----------


## nilofar76

> سلام،عذرمیخوام توی تاپیکتون نوشتم اما پرحرفیم گل کرده گویا! الان دقیقن وقتیه که رستگاررحمانی شروع کردوشد رتبه یک تجربی،رتبه یک زبان ورتبه 44هنر همچنین اون دوست عزیزمون که پزشکی قبول شدازهمین انجمن(تاپیکش بودچطور توی4.5ماه پزشک شدم..) 5ماه معادل150روزمیشه...خداییش زیادنیست؟میشه باهاش دنیاروتکون داد تازه شمافارغ التحصیل هستیدوپرازتجربه وبامباحث تاحدودی اشنایی دارید........فقط روحیتونوحسابی روش  کارکنید......روحیه روبسازید... ببخشیدروضه خوندم! یاحق///////////




مرسی داداشـــ بعله شما راست میگی منم از بهمن استارت زدم..!
و دارم محکم میخونم به همه هم میگم بابا وقت هست همه میگن نا امیدم...!
هه 
بهانست تو بگو بسم الله و بــــــــــــــرو جلو .. خو خدا بقیه راهو میبردتــــ ..
به امید موفقت همه کنکوری ها

----------


## roshana

> سلام،عذرمیخوام توی تاپیکتون نوشتم اما پرحرفیم گل کرده گویا! الان دقیقن وقتیه که رستگاررحمانی شروع کردوشد رتبه یک تجربی،رتبه یک زبان ورتبه 44هنر همچنین اون دوست عزیزمون که پزشکی قبول شدازهمین انجمن(تاپیکش بودچطور توی4.5ماه پزشک شدم..) 5ماه معادل150روزمیشه...خداییش زیادنیست؟میشه باهاش دنیاروتکون داد تازه شمافارغ التحصیل هستیدوپرازتجربه وبامباحث تاحدودی اشنایی دارید........فقط روحیتونوحسابی روش  کارکنید......روحیه روبسازید... ببخشیدروضه خوندم! یاحق///////////


بله البته  :Yahoo (1): 
حرفتون کاملا درسته دکتر !
من البته الان تازه شروع نکردم و از مهر میخونم
ولی میخوام عالی باشم  :Yahoo (1):  ممنونم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## nilofar76

ســــلام و صد سلام..
دوسِتان گُلـــــم ..
من از امشب به بعد فقط 1شنبه /3شنبه/ 5 شنبه/ جمعه میــــــام.
سر ساعت 8 :Yahoo (4): 
امروزم
2 ساعت  زیست / 1 ساعت فیزیک / 1.30 هم زبان .
ازمونم بود..
شامم پزیدم :Yahoo (4): 
به امید فرداییـــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــ توپ

----------


## nilofar76

سلام...!
من امروز 2 ساعت شیمی
2 ساعت فیزیک
3.30 زیست
1.30 ریاضی
1.30 دینی 
30 زبان
1 ادب
1 عربــــــــــــــــی

عالی خوندم ...!

----------


## atena.kh

منم ازفردا تایمم را میدم :Yahoo (99):

----------


## nilofar76

من اومَدمـــ

چطور متورید؟

من امروز صبح 2 ساعت فیزیک خوندُمـــ
بعد کلن رفتم ددر...
تا 3 بعدم خواب.. بعدم حمام..
بعد 2 ساعت شیمی
45 دقیقه هم زیس...
تا الان.. پوفف

----------


## roshana

من اگه نگم سنگین تره !
هیچی نخوندم اصلا  :Yahoo (2): 
حالمم بده  :Yahoo (21): 
بد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hello

1 فیزیک
2 عربی
1 شیمی
برم بميرم... :Yahoo (101):

----------


## keihani

@nilofar76
سلام یه سوال ما سال پائینی ها هم می تونیم ساعت مطالعه مون رو بزاریم ؟

----------


## Hello

سلام کسی چیزی ننوشته؟ خوب خودم شروع میکنم 
2 شیمی 
10 گریه و زاری و نا امیدی
در کل 12 :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Ultra

> سلام کسی چیزی ننوشته؟ خوب خودم شروع میکنم 
> 2 شیمی 
> 10 گریه و زاری و نا امیدی
> در کل 12


آفرین همینطوری ادامه بده
موفق میشی حتما

----------


## Hello

> آفرین همینطوری ادامه بده
> موفق میشی حتما


منظور؟؟؟؟
حالا این جای روحیه دادنته؟
خیلی ممنون

----------


## lili96666

من فقط صبحا 6ساعت تاظهر می خونم البته صبح زود پامیشم

----------


## Ultra

> منظور؟؟؟؟
> حالا این جای روحیه دادنته؟
> خیلی ممنون


منظورم کاملا واضحه
خاصیت گریه چیه؟
باعث میشه زمان به عقب برگرده؟
باعث میشه کیفیت درس خوندنت بره بالا؟
شاید از خواص گریه و زاری بی اطلاعم من؟!

با گریه و نا امیدی و این قبیل کارها و تفکرات هیچ چیزی حل نمیشه
باید با سختی ها مقابله کنی
سعی کن قوی باشی
هیچ راه دیگه ای هم وجود نداره

کسی که هدف داشته باشه و بخواد درس بخونه
تاکید میکنم
بخواد درس بخونه میخونه
باعث لذت بردنش هم میشه
موضوع همون خواستنه
چیز خاصی وجود نداره

در ضمن من بد کسی رو نمیخوام
فقط سعی میکنم صریح صحبت کنم همین

----------


## Hello

> منظورم کاملا واضحه
> خاصیت گریه چیه؟
> باعث میشه زمان به عقب برگرده؟
> باعث میشه کیفیت درس خوندنت بره بالا؟
> شاید از خواص گریه و زاری بی اطلاعم من؟!
> 
> با گریه و نا امیدی و این قبیل کارها و تفکرات هیچ چیزی حل نمیشه
> باید با سختی ها مقابله کنی
> سعی کن قوی باشی
> ...


منم منظور خاصی نداشتم فقط یه دو سه روزه سرما خوردم نتونستم زیاد درس بخونم اعصابم یکم  خورده همین 
حالا خودت چند ساعت خوندي؟

----------


## Ultra

> منم منظور خاصی نداشتم فقط یه دو سه روزه سرما خوردم نتونستم زیاد درس بخونم اعصابم یکم  خورده همین 
> حالا خودت چند ساعت خوندي؟


من امروز استراحت داشتم
یه استراحت ویژه :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Hello

> من امروز استراحت داشتم
> یه استراحت ویژه


امیدوارم استراحت جانانه ای کرده باشی و موفق باشی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Ultra

> امیدوارم استراحت جانانه ای کرده باشی و موفق باشی


شما هم موفق باشی

یا علی

----------


## nilofar76

> @nilofar76
> سلام یه سوال ما سال پائینی ها هم می تونیم ساعت مطالعه مون رو بزاریم ؟


آزرده عزیزم میشه.حتمن

----------


## _AHMADreza_

این برنامه های که میزارین 100% اجرا هم میکنید ؟ ._.

----------


## Hello

> این برنامه های که میزارین 100% اجرا هم میکنید ؟ ._.


من اینجا یه بارم دروغ نگفتم و به نظرم بقیه هم همین طور :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Dr.Fardin

سلام
من تازه اینجا رو دیدم
چجوری باید گزارش بذاریم
با جزئیات یا کلی؟؟؟؟

Sent from my galaxy note4

----------


## Hello

> سلام
> من تازه اینجا رو دیدم
> چجوری باید گزارش بذاریم
> با جزئیات یا کلی؟؟؟؟
> 
> Sent from my galaxy note4


کلا بگی چی خوندي و چند ساعت کافیه اگه خواستی میتونی بگی از فلان ساعت تا فلان ساعت این درس رو خوندم 
موفق باشی

----------


## Pro

زیست 2،فصل 9،ا ساعت و 30 دقیقه.
زبان 3،دوره کامل لغات و گرامر،1 ساعت.
شیمی پیش،فصل سه،1 ساعت و 30 دقیقه.
دینی 2،تست دروس 10 11 12 دینی پیش تست درس 7 و 8 ،1 ساعت.
ادبیات 3،درس 17 و هجده،1 ساعت.
عربی،دوره ی کامل تشکیل و تحلیل صرفی1 ساعت و 30 دقیقه.
زیست 1،فصل ،شش ؛1ساعت.
شیمی 2،فصل 4،مقایسه نقطه جوش ترکیبات هیدروژن دار+دوره ی ساختار لوویس،1 ساعت و 30 دقیقه.

----------


## nzn

برنامه روز بعد بعد میذارین یا برنامه اجرا شده ی همون روز؟

----------


## nilofar76

> این برنامه های که میزارین 100% اجرا هم میکنید ؟ ._.


پ ن پ دوست عزیز میذارییییم دور هم بخندیـــــم خو معلومه ..

عنوان تایپیک : ســاعت مطاله ما... :Yahoo (76):

----------


## nilofar76

> سلام
> من تازه اینجا رو دیدم
> چجوری باید گزارش بذاریم
> با جزئیات یا کلی؟؟؟؟
> 
> Sent from my galaxy note4


سلام داداش جور خاصی نیست.. تو خودت صبح که پا میشی میگی به خودت مثلن من میخوام امروز 
انقد ساعت مطالعه داشته باشم..
مثلن 2 ساعت ریاضی.3 زیست 1 شیمی 2 عمومی
بعدا شب میای گزارش میدی اقا من نتونستم 2 ساعت عمومی مو کامل بخونم..!
و...
میتونی هرشب .. یا 2 شب یبار بیای...
و برنامه روزتو بزاری
دلخواه جریی یا کلیـــــ  :Yahoo (99): 
موفق باشیــــ :Yahoo (99):

----------


## nilofar76

> برنامه روز بعد بعد میذارین یا برنامه اجرا شده ی همون روز؟


همون روز رو

----------


## Hello

2 شیمی
5 زیست 
1.5 ریاضی 
1 عربی
1فيزيک
چه عجب!!! :Yahoo (77):

----------


## roshana

من امروز 12 ساعت ولی حال ندارم بگم چی خوندم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.Fardin

سلام.ببخشید گزارشم این شکلیه چون جای دیگه باید بفرستم بعد این جا کپیش میکنم.

۱۲/۰۲ یـــکــشــنـبـــه

#فــردیـــن تـایــبــاد ســوم تـــجــربـی

امروز درس مهمی نداشتم به خاطر همین الکی رفتم دکتر یه گواهی گرفتم تا امروز نرم مدرسه🙈🙈🙈اما واقعا مریض شدم و حسابی بدنم درد میکرد واسه همینم ۱۱ شروع کردم

گزارش امروز::::::
۲✓ زیـســـت
مطالعه و حل تمرین فصل ۸ از کتاب درسی و درسنامه نشرالگو

۱/۵✓ شـــیــمـی
تست فصل ۲ مبتکران ۶۰ عدد

۱/۵ فـیـــزیــک
مطالعه و حل تمرین های فصل ۳ جزوه

۱✓ ریـاضــی
مطالعه فصل ۳ درسنامه گاج میکرو + ٢۰ تست

۱✓ زمــیـن شـنـــاسـی
مطالعه فصل ۴ و ۵ از مهر و ماه

۱✓ادبـیــات
مطالعه لغات درس ۷ تا ۱۴

۰/۵✓ عـربــی
مطالعه و تست درس ۳ (مفعول مطلق) از گاج کامل ۳۰ عدد

جمع کل :: ٨/۵ ساعت

مـــوفـــقـــ بـــاشـیـــد

Sent from my galaxy note4

----------


## keihani

امروز 2 اسفند 1394

1.35 ریاضی 2 . مثلثات
1.05 زیست 1 . گردش مواد

15 دقیقه هم دین و زندگی2     :Yahoo (21): 


جمعا 3 ساعت            ---------> البته در نظر بگیرید که من دوم هستم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## nilofar76

> آقا یکی به من بگه این تبلیغات چیه این وسط ؟!


دقیقن منم نمیدونم....!!!! :Yahoo (65): 
خواسته تبلیغ کنههه به این بهونه پستم گذاشتههههه!! پوووووووووف :Yahoo (16):

----------


## nilofar76

ساعت مطالعه من :
امـــروز یکشنبه 2/12/94 ..
2 ساعت شیمی
2.30فیزیک
3 ریاضی 
1.30 ریاضی ..
1 دینـــــــــی
30 مین ادبیات 
1.30 زبان
30 مین عربی
 :Yahoo (4): 
جزییاتشو حال ندارم 
از فرداشب با جزییات کامل :Yahoo (99): 
بـــــــــــــــه امید فردایی توپـــــ

----------


## Hello

2  شیمی2 (مبتکران تموم بشو نیست)
2 زیست - ژنتیک 
2 عربی 
1.5 رياضي 
2 فیزیک 1
1 زبان فارسی
1 ادبیات

----------


## Frigidsoul

روز کاری کنکوری من

5 ساعت زیست
5 ساعت شیمی 
نکشیدم درس دیگه بخونم 
2ساعت دوباره زیست
2ساعت دوباره شیمی

----------


## lili96666

30زمین .2فیزیک.2/5شیمی.4زیست.1دینی30قرابت . باید بیشتر می خوندم حوصلم نکشید

----------


## nilofar76

سَلآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ  آآآم خوبید؟
امروز دوشنبه 3 /12/ 94  
چقدر اسفند زوووووووووووووووود میگذره پووووف..!
امروز 2 شیمی
2 فیزیک 
2 ریاضیـــــ  :Yahoo (35): 
3 ساعت زیستـــــــــــــــــــــ  ــ  :Yahoo (76): 
3 ساعتَم عمومیا :
1 دینی
1 ادب
30 مین زبـــــان
30 مین عربـــــــــــــی 

خوش و خرم و سلامت و پر تلاش باشید.
12 ساعت
یا علی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## titi_1226

> *سلام برو بچ کنکوریـــ
> من و 2 تا از بچه های انجمن برنامه روزانمونو اینجا میزاریـــمو از هم راهنمایی میگیریـــم
> هر کسی هم خواس میتونه ساعت مطالعشو بزارهــ
> 
> ...
> 
> لطفا از مطرح کردن هر موضوعی غیر از برنامه روزانه اکیدن خودداری فرمایید
> *


چه تاپیک خوبی!
من میگم علاوه بر ساعت تعداد تست هم بذاریم
چون در اخر کیفیت مهم تر از کمیته

----------


## sezar-yazd

امروز 3 ساعت

----------


## nilofar76

> چه تاپیک خوبی!
> من میگم علاوه بر ساعت تعداد تست هم بذاریم
> چون در اخر کیفیت مهم تر از کمیته



موافـــــــــــــــقم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## soofia

2 زیست ژنتیک تخته سیاه
6فیزیک جریان 
3 ریاضی کاربرد مشتق
11 ساعت
فردا میخوام برسونمش به 12  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## lili96666

من7ساعت صبح خوندم فقط . کلا این ازمون چه طولانی شد

----------


## Dr.Fardin

Sent from my galaxy note4

----------


## محسن حاجیان

سلام من تو پنج شنبه هدفم ایناست : 
ریاضی یک و نیم ساعت الی دو ساعت 
علوم یه ساعت 
فارسی یه ساعت 
عربی چهل دقیقه الی یه ساعت 
اجتماعی نیم ساعت
اگر شد چیزایی دیه میخونم 
اونایی که عملی سدن رو میزارم و اعلام میکنم 
من پایه نهم هستم 
تظر بدید درمورد برنامه

----------


## Hello

اوخ اوخ کلا اینجا یادم رفته بود :Yahoo (4):  
دیروز چهارشنبه:
صبح که مدرسه بودم 
1 فیزیک (درسنامه ی گاج شکست نور)
2 ریاضی(30 تست کاربرد مشتق)
1ادبیات(کلا مرور یکمیش موند )
1دین وزندگی (2 درس) من این درسو نرسوندم هنوز :Yahoo (2): 
امروز نمیدونم چمه ولی خیلی با انرژیم میخوام همش بالا پایین بپرم شاید به خاطر آزمون  فرداست  الان دارم دین وزندگی رو میترکونم اصلا آزمون قرار نیست زیر 70 بزنم شبم میام بقیه ی برناممو میگم فعلا بای 
موفق باشین

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> اوخ اوخ کلا اینجا یادم رفته بود 
> دیروز چهارشنبه:
> صبح که مدرسه بودم 
> 1 فیزیک (درسنامه ی گاج شکست نور)
> 2 ریاضی(30 تست کاربرد مشتق)
> 1ادبیات(کلا مرور یکمیش موند )
> 1دین وزندگی (2 درس) من این درسو نرسوندم هنوز
> امروز نمیدونم چمه ولی خیلی با انرژیم میخوام همش بالا پایین بپرم شاید به خاطر آزمون  فرداست  الان دارم دین وزندگی رو میترکونم اصلا آزمون قرار نیست زیر 70 بزنم شبم میام بقیه ی برناممو میگم فعلا بای 
> موفق باشین



یاد درس میوفتی انرژی میگیری ؟  :Yahoo (35):  نمیدونم من هر موقع که کتاب باز میشه مریض میشیم خوابم میگیره سرطان میگیرم همه ی بیمارهای عحجیب نا شناخته به سراغم میاد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hello

> یاد درس میوفتی انرژی میگیری ؟  نمیدونم من هر موقع که کتاب باز میشه مریض میشیم خوابم میگیره سرطان میگیرم همه ی بیمارهای عحجیب نا شناخته به سراغم میاد


آخه قرار نیست که تو آزمون صفر بزارم اونم درسی که نقطه ی قوتمه

----------


## Hello

خوب سلام 
امروز کلا یه دور اسید و باز رو مرور کردم ( 2 ساعت) فصل 8 زیست پيشو کلا خوندم (1 ساعت) بابا این درس یکی از آسونترين های زیسته  بعد 70 تا تست زدم (2ساعت)و ادبیات یک ساعت 
الان ميرم پدر شیمی 2 فصل 4 رو با فیزیک پيشو درارم
اگه این سایت لود بشه (نمیدونم به دلايلي لود نمیشه) شب میام میگم کلا چیکار کردم لطفا شمام بيايين و ساعت مطالعتونو بگين 
بای برم بدرسم

----------


## nilofar76

سلاااااام.من نمیام...پست بزار م کسی نباید بیاد؟!!!!!! :Yahoo (20): 

خب بچه ها من از امشب به روال قبلش هرشب هولوهوش 11میام ساعت میدم. ..هرکس دوست داش شرکت کنههههه

خب امروز: 2ریاضی 2 شیمی 4ساعت زیست...

----------


## ata.beheshti

13 سات.....
3زیست
3 فیزیک
3 ریاضی
2سات ادب
2 سات عربی

----------


## nilofar76

امروز 6ساعت.....

3زیست....2فیزیک ...1عربی

 :Yahoo (16):

----------


## roshana

> امروز 6ساعت.....
> 
> 3زیست....2فیزیک ...1عربی



نیلی ترکوندی  :Yahoo (4): 
منم 10 تا به زور و بدبختی
پایه ای بازم اینجا ثبت کنیم؟؟
قبلا خیلی میخوندیم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## roshana

> سلاااااام.من نمیام...پست بزار م کسی نباید بیاد؟!!!!!!
> 
> خب بچه ها من از امشب به روال قبلش هرشب هولوهوش 11میام ساعت میدم. ..هرکس دوست داش شرکت کنههههه
> 
> خب امروز: 2ریاضی 2 شیمی 4ساعت زیست...


ندیدم این پستت رو  :Yahoo (21): 
به یاد روزایی که 13 تا میخوندیم
فردا به 12 نرسی میکشمت  :Yahoo (4): 
حتما ثبت میکنم  :Yahoo (1): 
فدات

من امروز :
از شیمی و زیست و ادب و ریاضی و فیزیک هرکدوم 2 ساعت 
روهم 10 تا  :Yahoo (2): 

تصمیم فردا : برسم به 12

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

منم هستم 
10 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nilofar76

سلام دوسه تآنه فعالمممممممم
خوبید؟!
من خابم میاد سخخخخخخ
امروز:صبح کلاس داشتم .
3زیست
2شیمی
2ریاضی
1.30دینی
1.30ادب
جمعا 10..
عالی خودم صبحم تا 11کلاس بودم
شب همه داغونای تجربی بخیر

----------


## _AHMADreza_

سلام  :Yahoo (83):  
3ساعت دیف
1.5 شیمی
2 ادبیات
1.5 دینی 

8 ساعت !  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Swallow

۱۰ فقط زیست !!! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hossein.A

> سلام برو بچ کنکوریـــ
> من و 2 تا از بچه های انجمن برنامه روزانمونو اینجا میزاریـــمو از هم راهنمایی میگیریـــم
> هر کسی هم خواس میتونه ساعت مطالعشو بزارهــ
> دوستان گرامیـــ به پیشنهاد یکی از بچه های انجمن (کنکوریا ) تعداد تست های روزانشونم بزارن
> ...
> لطفا از مطرح کردن هر موضوعی غیر از برنامه روزانه اکیدن خودداری فرمایید


سلام خانوم نیلوفر کار بسیار مفیدیه این تاپیک...
یادمه واسه ارشد که عمران میخوندم همچین تاپیکی تو سایت ارشد عمران بود با عنوان کتابخونه .
همچین تاپیکی تو این سایت هم کم بود که خوشبختانه اضافه شد . 
فقط ای کاش بچه ها به تفکیک رشته ها عوض میشدن . اینجوری شاید بهتر میشد تو روند بقیه بچه ها و ایجاد انگیزه مثبت تاثیر گذاشت
انشالله منم که قراره برای سال 97 کنکور تجربی بدم ، از فردا به جمع دوستان اضافه میشم

----------


## Revival

دیروز

 2 ساعت و نیم زیست دوم مرور
2 ساعت و نیم شیمی دوم تست
2 ساعت و نیم فیزیک پیش 2
نیم ساعت لغت زبان لایتنر
نیم ساعت مرور چشمی زمین سوم
نیم ساعت مرور چشمی دینی دوم

جمعا 9 ساعت ( به لطف خدا)

----------


## _7challenger6_

از فردا این تاپیک رو ساپورت میکنم. منتظر ساعت مطالعه ی بالای ۱۳ ساعت باشید :Yahoo (83):

----------


## sh-n

چه تاپیک خوبی . می تونه انگیزه بده این که میبینی بقیه دارن چطور می خونن ! باعث میشه خجالت بکشی از نخوندن خودت !
من هنوز سومم و نزدیکای امتحان نهاییمه . مدرسمون داره ازمون امتحانات معرفی به نهایی میگیره که اگه زیر 15 شدیم هر درسو ، باید یک بار دیگه امتحان بدیم و بالای 17 بشیم وگرنه مدرسه واسه نهایی معرفیمون نمی کنه ! حالا نمی دونم تهدیدشون تا چه حد جدیه چون اونقدری وضع کلاس ما داغون هست که مطمئنم از 19 نفر شاید 9 نفر معرفی بشن با این وضع ! 
من تا الان 4 تا درس عمومیو پاس کردم ، جبر و حسابانم گند زدم و هندسه هم نمرش نیومده ولی میدونم زیر 15ام قطعا ! رابطه ام با اختصاصیام خیلی خوبه ینی ! (به جز شیمی) از اول سال اصلا جدیشون نگرفتم و خیلی پشیمونم! 
ولی خب ، اگه آدم بتونه از یه جایی شروع کنه خوبه ! حسرت خوردن چه فایده ای داره ؟
امیدوارم برای شروع دیر نباشه ! 
منم از فردا میام با اجازه ی پیشکسوتان تاپیک  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> چه تاپیک خوبی . می تونه انگیزه بده این که میبینی بقیه دارن چطور می خونن ! باعث میشه خجالت بکشی از نخوندن خودت !
> من هنوز سومم و نزدیکای امتحان نهاییمه . مدرسمون داره ازمون امتحانات معرفی به نهایی میگیره که اگه زیر 15 شدیم هر درسو ، باید یک بار دیگه امتحان بدیم و بالای 17 بشیم وگرنه مدرسه واسه نهایی معرفیمون نمی کنه ! حالا نمی دونم تهدیدشون تا چه حد جدیه چون اونقدری وضع کلاس ما داغون هست که مطمئنم از 19 نفر شاید 9 نفر معرفی بشن با این وضع ! 
> من تا الان 4 تا درس عمومیو پاس کردم ، جبر و حسابانم گند زدم و هندسه هم نمرش نیومده ولی میدونم زیر 15ام قطعا ! رابطه ام با اختصاصیام خیلی خوبه ینی ! (به جز شیمی) از اول سال اصلا جدیشون نگرفتم و خیلی پشیمونم! 
> ولی خب ، اگه آدم بتونه از یه جایی شروع کنه خوبه ! حسرت خوردن چه فایده ای داره ؟
> امیدوارم برای شروع دیر نباشه ! 
> منم از فردا میام با اجازه ی پیشکسوتان تاپیک


*سلام 

منم سومم و واسه نهایی یجورایی میشه گف نخوندم تا حالا....

منم  امشب ساعت مطالعم رو میزارم ...

با اینکه همین الان میخام شروع کنم و هنوز صفرم و مدرسه هم میرم* :Yahoo (4): 


موفق و موید!

----------


## Hossein.A

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید

-----------------------

155 دقیقه شیمی 
95   دقیقه فیزیک
110 دقیقه زیست 

-----------------------

6 ساعت مطالعه

-----------------------

غروب هم مهمون اومد خونه نشد بیشتر بخونم .
موفق و پیروز باشین

----------


## Egotist

hmmm

14

----------


## _AHMADreza_

4ساعت فیزیک
3ساعت ریاضی پایه
1.5 عربی 
1 دینی

کل 8.5

----------


## nilofar76

12 ساعت
فیزیک 3ساعت مبحث  نوسان با30تست. 
شیمی 2 ساعت الکتروشیمی بی تست. 
زیست 4ساعت آغازیان + 70تست. 
1.30عربی.
1.30دینی.
فرداهم بدبختانه باید برم دنبال کارایه ثبت‌نام ترمیم که تا آخر این هفته وخ داره پووووف.....
اونم رو هواس. ..

----------


## rowan

12 ساعت

----------


## nilofar76

سلام امشب 2 ساعت فیزیک فقط.
امروز صبح که نبودم. بعدازظهر هم حالم خوب نبود....پویول
بیخی.فرداجبران میکنم.

----------


## Hossein.A

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید

-----------------------

 100 دقیقه زیست 
135 دقیقه شیمی 
65   دقیقه فیزیک

-----------------------

5 ساعت مطالعه

-----------------------

موفق و پیروز باشین

----------


## Hossein.A

دوستان اینو بگم خواهشا به ساعتای مطالعه بقیه نگاه نکنین . 
مثلا من غروبا معمولا کار دارم و نمیتونم زیاد بخونم . یا نیلوفر مثلا امروز از صبح کار داشت . واسه همین ساعت مطالعه اومده بود پایین . 
والا امروزا زیر 7 8 ساعت در روز اگه وقتت ازاد باشه اصلا مطالعه حساب نمیشه و رسما عقبین !
بجنبین که هر روز دارن واسه کنکور یه بامبول در میارن . 

*یه سری چیزا بهت شدیدا انگیزه میده !
شخصا همیشه به این فکر میکنم نکنه یوقتی بعدها که ازدواج کردم ، جلو زن و بچم شرمنده باشم  و نتونم چیزایی که میخوان رو در حد نرمال براشون تهیه کنم . 
واسه پسرا همینکه تصور کنن چند سال دیگه قراره حداقل یه ادم تو زندگی بهش تکیه کنه انگیزه ایجاد میکنه !
سعیتونو از الان واسه بچه ای کنین که قراره چند سال دیگه شما رو بابا یا مامان صدا کنه !
موفق باشین
*

----------


## _7challenger6_

> از فردا این تاپیک رو ساپورت میکنم. منتظر ساعت مطالعه ی بالای ۱۳ ساعت باشید



10 ساعت خواندم  :Yahoo (19):  فردا جبران میکنم.من با یکی از دوستان قرار گذاشتم تا ساعت مطالعمون رو بزاریم @F.memar .ساعت مطالعه گذاشتن باعث میشه بچه ها تو رو در وایستی بمونن وبیشتر بخونن.

----------


## fafa.Mmr

ساعت مطالعه من!!!! ببخشید اگر مایه ابروریزی است!!!! ادبیات 2/زیست3/ شیمی3/زمین 1.5
فردا فک کنم به یازده برسه  انشالله!!!!!! 
تست هشتادو سه تا زدم ولی چون برای درسا رند نیست نمیگم مثلا زمین 14 تا زدم و...




@

----------


## Revival

برنامه مطالعه ی امروز من (انشالله تا شب کامل انجامش میدم)

3 ساعت زیست
2 ساعت و نیم شیمی
2 ساعت و نیم فیزیک
نیم ساعت ادبیات
نیم ساعت زبان
1 ساعت زمین شناسی


جمعا 10 ساعت

----------


## nilofar76

سلاااااااااااااام.
دوستان این 2روز ساعت مطالعم به شدت افت کرده...
یکی از دوستانم که حدودا25ساله بودفوت کرده. .حال روحیم بهترشده الآن. .
امروز صبح بد..
از 6عصر استارت زدم تا الان 6ساعت.
آن شاالله فردا15 ساعتیم. ..

----------


## fafa.Mmr

امروز6/5  ساعت زیست شیمی زبان!!!!!!!!:-|چرااا!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ از فردا 9 ساعت میشههههه!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

من از فردا *حتما* ساعت مطالعه میذارم
من مدتیه (حدودا 2-3هفته)ساعت مطالعم شدیدا افت کرده و از 13-14 ساعت رسیدم به 8-7 ساعت به زور!!یکی از علت هاشم همین انجمن گور به گور شدس!!اصلا تو این مدت خیییل فعالیتم هم بیشتر شده!
توی تایپیک های خیلی مسخره میرم و پست میذارم!بچه ها امشب ساعت 12.54 قول مردونه میدم مثل قبل بشم از..از فردا...*باید* فردا *12.5* ساعت بخونم و تا کنکور حفظشم کنم..
من رتبه ی زیر 3000منطقه ی 2 امسال رو میخوام....شده جونم رو میذارم ولی پزشکی-دندون-داروسازی رو میبرم!!!!!

----------


## BacheMosbat

8  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mazani deter

۱۰ساعت :Yahoo (19):

----------


## _7challenger6_

دوستان من تا 18 خرداد نمیتونم بیام پس تا اونموقع ساعت مطالعه روزانه 16 ساعت

----------


## joozef

12+1

----------


## fafa.Mmr

اینم ساعت مطالعه من: عربی2 -دینی 2-ریاضی 2- زیست3-باتست جمعا 9 ساعت و 156 تا تست

----------


## Hossein.A

سلام . دوستان من دو روز نبودم رفته بودم دانشگاه ارشدم مدارکی که مربوط به سربازی هست رو بگیرم ازشون . از فردا دوباره به جمعتون اضافه میشم . 
همگی موفق باشین

----------


## pouyasadeghi

سلام بچه من برای  96 اماده میشم الان بعد از دو ماه تونستم امروز به هشت ساعت برسم خدایش سرم گیج می رفت از ساعت هفتم به بعد مطلب جدید تو ذهنم نمیرفت فقط منم دیگه درس دینی مرور کردم دلیلش چیه؟

----------


## Hossein.A

> سلام بچه من برای  96 اماده میشم الان بعد از دو ماه تونستم امروز به هشت ساعت برسم خدایش سرم گیج می رفت از ساعت هفتم به بعد مطلب جدید تو ذهنم نمیرفت فقط منم دیگه درس دینی مرور کردم دلیلش چیه؟


بخاطر اینکه هنوز بدنتون عادت نکرده و یا شاید برنامتون بلند مدته یخورده شل گرفتین . به نظرم سعی کنین تمام درسا رو حداقل 2 بار مرور کنین . چون بیشتر درسا دور دوم تو مغز ادم جا میفته و شاید خیلی از اشکالات فکری هم برطرف بشه .

در مورد ساعت مطالعه هم اتفاقا همینکه بعد 2 ماه تازه رسیدی 8 ساعت خوبه . ادم باید خودشم در نظر بگیره . مثلا شما الان گفتی با 8 ساعت مطالعه ذهنتون خسته شده و مطلب جدید رو نمیتونین یاد بگیرین . به نظرم 2 هفته رو همین 8 ساعت نکه دارین . بعدش هفته ای 15 مین اضافه کنین . 
اگه ام فک میکنین 8 ساعت زیاده بکنیدش 7 ساعت و طبق روال قبلی برین . 
خیلیا بودن از همون اول یهو با 12 ساعت شروع کردن ولی وسطش خسته شدن جا زدن .

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

بچه ها به خدا روم نميشه ولي امروز.......١ساعت خوندم!!!!يعني من دارم هيچ كاري نميكنم
الان همينجوري دارم از استرس عرق ميكنم و شرمسارم!!اول گفتم بيام بنويسم ١٢/٥رو خوندم كه ابروم نره!ولي گفتم بيا روراست باش با خودت و واقعيت رو بنويس
من فردا ١٢/٥رو ميخونم و به خدا قسم ميخورم كه تا ١٤خرداد به برنامه اي كه ريختم برسم
اينجا مينويسم كه بدونيد تا ١٤خردا هر روز ١٢/٥ميخونم ...البته ٤روز رو هم به عنوان درصد خطا ميذارم
براي همين هم روي بازوم با خودكار قرمز مينويسم ٩ارديبهشت كه امروز يادم باشه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لعنت به هرچي فيلمه كه كل حواسم رو پرت كرده!!!مخصوصا سريال the 100 !!!لعنت بهتون!!!

----------


## _AHMADreza_

دیروز  :Yahoo (21): 

4 شیمی
2.5 گسسته
1زبان
1ساعت دینی

کل : 8.5

----------


## fafa.Mmr

امروز چون همش درحال کشتن سوسک بودم 6 ساعت خوندم و74 تا تست زدم ایشالا فردا 10 به بالا میخونم!!!!!

----------


## _AHMADreza_

2 گسسته
1.5 دیف
1.5 فیزیک پیش
2 هندسه
1 ساعت دینی

کل 8

----------


## amin firoozniya

> امروز چون همش درحال کشتن سوسک بودم 6 ساعت خوندم و74 تا تست زدم ایشالا فردا 10 به بالا میخونم!!!!!


شما مشكل سوسك دارين من مشكل ملخ و جيرجيرك و خلاصه تمام جانوران واجد تنفس نايي دارم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## BacheMosbat

6
 :\

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

١٤/١٥ساعت خوندم!!!!
دوستان من از فردا (كه البته از لحاظ قانوني منظورم امروزه!!چون ساعت٢:٥٠هست الان!!!)ميخوام كل اينترنت خونمون رو بپوكونم!يعني كلا قطعش كنم و نذارم هيچكس به اينترنت وصل بشه تا ١٤ خرداد!
خواستم اينجا يه نيمچه خداحافظي كرده باشم!
وعده ي ما راهپيمايي،ببخشيد!روز١٤خرد  د!!!

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

اقا خیلی نامردین :Yahoo (21): من فک کردم دیگه کسی اینجا پست نمیذاره منم کامنت ندادم.پس شما همواره فعالید!
بچه ها خوابم خیلی غیر عادی شده.اصلا غیر نرماله.ب اندازه میخوابم باز خوابم میاد بیشتر میخوابم خوابم میاد.کم میخوابم خوابم میاد
یه دو هفته ای هست اینجوری شدم.بدنم بی حال یه جوریم :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Hossein.A

> اقا خیلی نامردینمن فک کردم دیگه کسی اینجا پست نمیذاره منم کامنت ندادم.پس شما همواره فعالید!
> بچه ها خوابم خیلی غیر عادی شده.اصلا غیر نرماله.ب اندازه میخوابم باز خوابم میاد بیشتر میخوابم خوابم میاد.کم میخوابم خوابم میاد
> یه دو هفته ای هست اینجوری شدم.بدنم بی حال یه جوریم


سلام . بخاطر استرسی هست که دارین...
حتما میگین اگه استرس داشته باشم که اصلا نمیخوابم . ولی خیر . پسر عمه من دقیقا همینجوری شده بود بخاطر استرسی که بهش وارد شده بود و خیلی اتفاقای دیگه....

کلا استرس به اعصاب فشار میاره و اگه بیشتر از حد باشه ممکنه باعث خیلی بیماریا بشه . 
نمونش ماماناتونو نگاه کنین ! کلکسیون انواع بیماریها رو دارن ! بخاطر حرس و جوشی هست که برامون همیشه میزنن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## nilofar76

> اقا خیلی نامردینمن فک کردم دیگه کسی اینجا پست نمیذاره منم کامنت ندادم.پس شما همواره فعالید!
> بچه ها خوابم خیلی غیر عادی شده.اصلا غیر نرماله.ب اندازه میخوابم باز خوابم میاد بیشتر میخوابم خوابم میاد.کم میخوابم خوابم میاد
> یه دو هفته ای هست اینجوری شدم.بدنم بی حال یه جوریم


سلام خانومی. .
کم خونی 85درصددخترا کم خونن. ..
منم همینطورم. .عزیزم توبه مدت2ماه هرروز یدونه قرص آهن بخور...
همین

----------


## M.AMIN.D

> سلام خانومی. .
> کم خونی 85درصددخترا کم خونن. ..
> منم همینطورم. .عزیزم توبه مدت2ماه هرروز یدونه قرص آهن بخور...
> همین


مگه تصادف کردن که کم خون باشن! :Yahoo (21): 

دلیلی نداره!

احتمالا از یه چیز دیگست! :Yahoo (35):  باید برید دکتر!

----------


## nilofar76

> مگه تصادف کردن که کم خون باشن!
> 
> دلیلی نداره!
> 
> احتمالا از یه چیز دیگست! باید برید دکتر!


برادر من دخترم. ..دختراروهم میشناسم. .دکترم رفتم..دلیلشم میدونم . .قرص آهن خوردن هم ضررنداره..
اظهار نظر ممنوع
مرسی

----------


## _AHMADreza_

اره معمولا دخترا کم خونی دارن در مقایس با پسرا

----------


## M.AMIN.D

> برادر من دخترم. ..دختراروهم میشناسم. .دکترم رفتم..دلیلشم میدونم . .قرص آهن خوردن هم ضررنداره..
> اظهار نظر ممنوع
> مرسی


شما آینده درخشانی در دیکتاتور شدن دارید! :Y (562): 

دلیل درستی حرفتون دختر بودنتونه؟ :Yahoo (21):  مگه ژن تولید هموگلوبین شما چه فرقی با پسرا داره؟  :Yahoo (35): همون 574 آمینو اسیدی رو که آقایون دارند شما هم دارید! اتفاقا آهن زیاد برای بدن خیلی هم مضره! شکل هموگلوبین و اریتروسیت شما کاملا شبیه آقایونه!

الکی قرص و دارو تجویز نکنید لطفا! :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ناخدا

*6hزیست

2hدیفرانسیل
*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> شما آینده درخشانی در دیکتاتور شدن دارید!
> 
> دلیل درستی حرفتون دختر بودنتونه؟ مگه ژن تولید هموگلوبین شما چه فرقی با پسرا داره؟ همون 574 آمینو اسیدی رو که آقایون دارند شما هم دارید! اتفاقا آهن زیاد برای بدن خیلی هم مضره! شکل هموگلوبین و اریتروسیت شما کاملا شبیه آقایونه!
> 
> الکی قرص و دارو تجویز نکنید لطفا!


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ پسر ندیدم این همه پرت ! منظورش یچیز دیگست . کشش نده اینجا  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4): 

در ضمن خوردن زیادی قرص آهن و فوفولیک ( :Yahoo (94): ) خطرناکه  :Yahoo (21):  حتما باید پزشک تایید کنه . بعضیا کلا خونشون غلیظه نیاز به قرص آهن ندارن

----------


## nilofar76

امروز13مفید خوندم. ..
فردا صبح به امید خدا میشم 15...
وفرداشب 11تا11.30ساعت میزارم. .
4زیست
3فیزیک
2شیمی
2ادبیات
2عربی
ان شا الله همه کنکوریا موفق بشن. :Yahoo (112): 


شب همگی شیک

----------


## _AHMADreza_

امروز اصلا خوب نبود  :Yahoo (21): 

2.5 گسسته !
1ساعت شیمی !
0.5 فیزیک  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## roshana

> شما آینده درخشانی در دیکتاتور شدن دارید!
> 
> دلیل درستی حرفتون دختر بودنتونه؟ مگه ژن تولید هموگلوبین شما چه فرقی با پسرا داره؟ همون 574 آمینو اسیدی رو که آقایون دارند شما هم دارید! اتفاقا آهن زیاد برای بدن خیلی هم مضره! شکل هموگلوبین و اریتروسیت شما کاملا شبیه آقایونه!
> 
> الکی قرص و دارو تجویز نکنید لطفا!


علتش عادت ماهیانه توی دختراست 
البته توی حالت عادی این باعث کم خونی نمیشه 
ولی معمولا بدن توی جبران این حجم از خون ناتوانه
و تقریبا 80 درصد خانوما باید قرص آهن بخورن و توی
مدارس هم توزیع میشه 
پاسختون رو گرفتید؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

4.5 زیست  :Yahoo (114): 
4 ریاضی  :Yahoo (50): 
0.5 زبان  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## AmirAria

با اینکه تعطیل بود به دلیل رزمایش و کارای این ور اون ور 5 ساعت بیشتر نخوندم 
2.30 فیزیک 
2 حسابان 
نیم ساعت زبان

----------


## nilofar76

سلام و عرض ادب به تمامی کنکوری های گل...
روزگارتان پراز کتاب..
امروزتاالان 9ساعت.
3ریاضی
2شیمی
1دینی
3زیست
ودرادامه...
30مین زیست
30مین ریاضی 
2زبان
1دینی

----------


## ناخدا

*Cot270*
 :Y (461):

----------


## nilofar76

> *Cot270*


ینی چی؟

----------


## ناخدا

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط nilofar76


ینی چی؟


*

*Cot270°=**0*

----------


## reyhaneh224

13 ساعت

----------


## miladkh1375

یا ابررررفرض یعنی اینقد میخونید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟ مگه 13 ساعت هم داریم؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (80): 
منم امروز 11ساعت ..

----------


## Hossein.A

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید



6 ساعت :  فیزیک - شیمی - ریاضی - زیست

3 ساعت : عربی - انگلیسی - املا و لغت



9 ساعت مطالعه



موفق و پیروز باشین

----------


## Hossein.A

> شما آینده درخشانی در دیکتاتور شدن دارید!
> دلیل درستی حرفتون دختر بودنتونه؟ مگه ژن تولید هموگلوبین شما چه فرقی با پسرا داره؟ همون 574 آمینو اسیدی رو که آقایون دارند شما هم دارید! اتفاقا آهن زیاد برای بدن خیلی هم مضره! شکل هموگلوبین و اریتروسیت شما کاملا شبیه آقایونه!
> الکی قرص و دارو تجویز نکنید لطفا!


یکی از مهمترین مسائل تو دوستی با جنس مخالف و زندگی زناشویی همیناست امین جان ، خیلی بیشتر از چیزای دیگه اهمیت داره حتی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## fagou20

41 ساعت مطالعه و 6 ساعت خواب :29: نفله شدم ولی ارزش  6 تا 20 تو مستمرم رو داشت  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Mr Sky

*7 ساعت..همش فیزیک...قرار بود 14 ساعت باشه*

----------


## Hossein.A

> 7 ساعت..همش فیزیک...قرار بود 14 ساعت باشه


فدا سرت حاجی . فردا جبران کن

----------


## reza_m.d.d

> *6hزیست
> 
> 2hدیفرانسیل
> *


یا اسطوخودوس :Yahoo (21): 
زیست 
دیفرانسیل
ریاضی
تجربی
کنکور
سنجش
انجمن
من دیگه حرفی ندارم

----------


## sis413

امروز۱۲
۲ دینی
۳۰ دقیقه زبان
۱.۳۰ ریاضی
۳ زیست
۳ فیزیک
۱.۳۰ شیمی
۳۰ دقیقه زمین

----------


## reyhaneh224

> یا ابررررفرض یعنی اینقد میخونید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟ مگه 13 ساعت هم داریم؟؟؟؟
> منم امروز 11ساعت ..


 اره 13 ساعت هم داریم و متاسفانه این 13 ساعت کمه هنوز ولی همیشه کیفیت مطالعه مهمر هست تا کمیت مطالعه

----------


## nilofar76

میگم من نیام کسی نیادااااااااااا...
امروز 4زیست 
2زبان 
2عربی

----------


## Hossein.A

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید

-------------------------------------------------

*دیروز*

6 ساعت :  فیزیک - شیمی - ریاضی - زیست

2 ساعت : عربی - دین و زندگی


8 ساعت مطالعه

 -------------------------------------------------

*امروز*

5 ساعت :  فیزیک - ریاضی - زیست

1 ساعت : عربی


 6 ساعت مطالعه

-------------------------------------------------

موفق باشید

----------


## Mr Sky

*7ساعت شیمی......فردا امتحان شیمیه مثلا!!*

----------


## reyhaneh224

متاسفانه دو روز اصلا خوب درس نخوندم چون .......................... :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hossein.A

> متاسفانه دو روز اصلا خوب درس نخوندم چون ..........................


ایشالله 5 روز دیگه با قدرت شروع میکنید خانوم ریحانه : )

----------


## Dr fatima97

8.......9.......10..ساعت :Yahoo (101):

----------


## ali1375-0016

> متاسفانه دو روز اصلا خوب درس نخوندم چون ..........................


منم هم چنیین لامصب مخصوصا اگه بخاط معدل پشت کنکور مونده باشی.ولی من هدفم بزرگه.

----------


## Moonlight

دیروز 13 امروز بعد یه ماه داداشم اومد پیشش بودم 5 ساعت/:

----------


## sahand7

13/5 ساعت . خیلی پایینه ولی تعداد تست ملاکه نه ساعت

----------


## king of konkur

خیلی کم شده
6 ساعت
من ساعت مطالعم رو 13 بود
دعام کنید
دعای کنکوریا زود براورده میشه
ایشاللله هرکسی هر رشته ای و هر دانشگاهیو ک میخاد بیاره

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

> 13/5 ساعت . خیلی پایینه ولی تعداد تست ملاکه نه ساعت



آره خیلی پایینه :Yahoo (117): 
همینجور ادامه بدی هیچی نمیشی :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Dan_Gh

:Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (40): منم نا امید شدم  با 11 ساعت

----------


## Hossein.A

سلام 

امروز دور و بر 4 ساعت تا الان . و احتمالا همین 4 ساعت میمونه . 1 ساعت دیگم که بازی جمپیونه !

فردا شبم عقد کنان رفیقمه . احتمالا فقط تا 2 3 ظهر بتونم بخونم !

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اون دوستانی که فک میکنن ساعت مطالعشون کمه یا اونایی که واقعا کمه . بهتره ببینن کلا ساعتایی که درس نخوندن رو چطوری گذروندن !
اگه به خوشی و خنده گذشته هیچیو از دست ندادین

----------


## sh-n

جو کنکوره یا از اول اینقدر می خوندین ؟  :Yahoo (21):  
من سومم ! دارم از استرس نهایی می میرم ، امروز خودمو کشتم ، کشتم واقعا ، پنج ساعت خوندم ...  :Yahoo (21): زیاده واسه منا ! من روزای قبل MAX خوندنم رو سه ساعت بود !  :Yahoo (21):  
اونم چی ؟ یه مقدار الکترومغناطیس فیزیک؛ کمی هندسه (فضا و صفحه و این چیزای بی خود ) ، اندکی هم تعریف مشتق حسابان !! 
لطفا یه کم سرزنشم کنید بلکه آدم شدم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (17):  
البته مدرسه هم بودم امروز ! می خوام فردا یه سیزده ساعت برم ببینم چطوریاست !!  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> جو کنکوره یا از اول اینقدر می خوندین ؟  
> من سومم ! دارم از استرس نهایی می میرم ، امروز خودمو کشتم ، کشتم واقعا ، پنج ساعت خوندم ... زیاده واسه منا ! من روزای قبل MAX خوندنم رو سه ساعت بود !  
> اونم چی ؟ یه مقدار الکترومغناطیس فیزیک؛ کمی هندسه (فضا و صفحه و این چیزای بی خود ) ، اندکی هم تعریف مشتق حسابان !! 
> لطفا یه کم سرزنشم کنید بلکه آدم شدم  
> البته مدرسه هم بودم امروز ! می خوام فردا یه سیزده ساعت برم ببینم چطوریاست !!


البته کیفیت مطالعه مهمه ! در کل روزی 5 6 ساعن مفید خیلی خوبه ! نه طرف 12 ساعت یخونه 4 ساعتش مفید باشه

----------


## Reza.IQ

3 هفته بود روزی 13 ساعت میخوندم
اما 3 روزه کلا 7 ساعت خوندم :Yahoo (101):  
ولی از فردا میخوام 15 ساعت بخونم جبران شه :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Hossein.A

> جو کنکوره یا از اول اینقدر می خوندین ؟  
> من سومم ! دارم از استرس نهایی می میرم ، امروز خودمو کشتم ، کشتم واقعا ، پنج ساعت خوندم ... زیاده واسه منا ! من روزای قبل MAX خوندنم رو سه ساعت بود !  
> اونم چی ؟ یه مقدار الکترومغناطیس فیزیک؛ کمی هندسه (فضا و صفحه و این چیزای بی خود ) ، اندکی هم تعریف مشتق حسابان !! 
> لطفا یه کم سرزنشم کنید بلکه آدم شدم  
> البته مدرسه هم بودم امروز ! می خوام فردا یه سیزده ساعت برم ببینم چطوریاست !!


سلام هیچکدوم از اونایی که میبینین ساعت مطالعشون بالاست یهو به اینجا نرسیدن !
شما در حالت معمولیم به هر جسمی یهو فشار بیار ، دردش میاد از اون طرف میزنه بیرون !

روزی 15 مین ساعت مطالعتون رو افزایش بدین بهتر از اینکه یهو بخواین اینکارو کنین...

----------


## opposite

> سلام هیچکدوم از اونایی که میبینین ساعت مطالعشون بالاست یهو به اینجا نرسیدن !
> شما در حالت معمولیم به هر جسمی یهو فشار بیار ، دردش میاد *از اون طرف میزنه بیرون* !
> 
> روزی 15 مین ساعت مطالعتون رو افزایش بدین بهتر از اینکه یهو بخواین اینکارو کنین...


من همین کارو میکنم ولی دوباره افت میکنم
5 -> 6 -> 9 -> 10 -> 11 -> 4 -> ... .
معمولا  اینجوریه

----------


## sh-n

> سلام هیچکدوم از اونایی که میبینین ساعت مطالعشون بالاست یهو به اینجا نرسیدن !
> شما در حالت معمولیم به هر جسمی یهو فشار بیار ، دردش میاد از اون طرف میزنه بیرون !
> 
> روزی 15 مین ساعت مطالعتون رو افزایش بدین بهتر از اینکه یهو بخواین اینکارو کنین...


اونکه بله ، ولی وقتی وقت نباشه ، آدم مجبوره یهو به بیست ساعتم برسونه دیگه !! فوقش شونزده خرداد که آخرین امتحانو دادم یه مدت کله پا میشم  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## reyhaneh224

> ایشالله 5 روز دیگه با قدرت شروع میکنید خانوم ریحانه : )


امیدوارم

----------


## reyhaneh224

> منم هم چنیین لامصب مخصوصا اگه بخاط معدل پشت کنکور مونده باشی.ولی من هدفم بزرگه.


منم هدفم بزرگه به خصوص که دیپلم ریاضی باشی و تغییر رشته دادی به انسانی و مدرسه توقع رتبه تک رقمی ازت داره نه دو رقمی

----------


## Moonlight

سلام دوستان ببخشید نمیدونستم سوالمو باس کجا بپرس برا همین اینجا مطرح کردم من برا جم بندی میخوام این کتابارو بگیرم نظرتون چیه؟؟
خط ویژه ها برا ریاضی و شیمی و دینی برا ادبیات و زیست موج ازمون نشر الگو
عربیم خوبه گاج نقره ای میتستم(((:
درصدامم مطابق ازمونا ادبیات 70 عربی 90-100
دینی70-80
زیست 60-70
ریاضی 30/:
فزیک30/:
شیمی 60-70

----------


## tavakoli

> جو کنکوره یا از اول اینقدر می خوندین ؟  
> من سومم ! دارم از استرس نهایی می میرم ، امروز خودمو کشتم ، کشتم واقعا ، پنج ساعت خوندم ... زیاده واسه منا ! من روزای قبل MAX خوندنم رو سه ساعت بود !  
> اونم چی ؟ یه مقدار الکترومغناطیس فیزیک؛ کمی هندسه (فضا و صفحه و این چیزای بی خود ) ، اندکی هم تعریف مشتق حسابان !! 
> لطفا یه کم سرزنشم کنید بلکه آدم شدم  
> البته مدرسه هم بودم امروز ! می خوام فردا یه سیزده ساعت برم ببینم چطوریاست !!


منم خودم اینجوری میخونم روزی شاید 5 ساعت ماکسیمم ولی این 5 ساعت رو جدی میخونم 1دقیقه هم وقت تلف شده نداره توش خیلی هم تاثیر گذاره
بالا 4-5 ساعت دیگه خیلی کم میفهمم درسو

----------


## setareh60

روزایی که اصلا کارای خونه رو انجام نمیدم حتی آشپزی هم نمیکنم تا 12 میتونم بخونم ولی امان از اون روزی که دیگه برم سمت کارای خونه.. نهایت خوندنم میشه 4 یا 5 ساعت!!!

----------


## ali1375-0016

تا الان 0 ساعت از الان شروع میکنم 12 میام ساعت مطالعه امروزو میگم

----------


## nilofar76

امروز70تاتست ریاضی. 
150تا تست زیست 
45تاعربی 
58تاشیمی
تاالان 
از الان به بعدم
50 تا زیست
50تا ریاضی 
نزدیک 80تاادبیات 
20تام زبان

----------


## tavakoli

> امروز70تاتست ریاضی. 
> 150تا تست زیست 
> 45تاعربی 
> 58تاشیمی
> تاالان 
> از الان به بعدم
> 50 تا زیست
> 50تا ریاضی 
> نزدیک 80تاادبیات 
> 20تام زبان


ماشالله جدا دخترا خوب همت دارین

----------


## roshana

دوروزه دارم روزی 13 میخونم  :Yahoo (1): 
فردا بی شک 14 تا !
وقتی 4 صبح بیدار میشم و میخونم 
حسی داره که وصف شدنی نیست !

روانشناسی تهران (یا بیوتک  :Yahoo (4):  ) من اومدم !

نیلی برگشتم رو روال خوندن شکر خدا  @nilofar76

----------


## Dan_Gh

> دوروزه دارم روزی 13 میخونم 
> فردا بی شک 14 تا !
> وقتی 4 صبح بیدار میشم و میخونم 
> حسی داره که وصف شدنی نیست !
> 
> روانشناسی تهران (یا بیوتک  ) من اومدم !
> 
> نیلی برگشتم رو روال خوندن شکر خدا  @nilofar76


اوه باریکلا!!چیجوری 4 پا میشی؟؟؟؟من 6:30 به زور!

----------


## roshana

:Yahoo (9): 


> اوه باریکلا!!چیجوری 4 پا میشی؟؟؟؟من 6:30 به زور!


هر کسی ساعت بیولوژیکش بدنش با یه ساعتی تنظیمه 
آدما رو تقسیم میکنن دو دسته : جغد و چکاوک
مثلا من 4 مغزم باز تره و راحت ترم  :Yahoo (1): 
ولی ظهر دو ساعت میخوابم چون ظهر نمیتونم بخونم

----------


## miladkh1375

سلام

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dangh



اوه باریکلا!!چیجوری 4 پا میشی؟؟؟؟من 6:30 به زور!


من 8/5 به سختی..ولی تا 2/5 بیدارم......
.
.
.
.
امروز 1 ساعت گسسته تا فعلا..خخخ*

----------


## Dan_Gh

> هر کسی ساعت بیولوژیکش بدنش با یه ساعتی تنظیمه 
> آدما رو تقسیم میکنن دو دسته : جغد و چکاوک
> مثلا من 4 مغزم باز تره و راحت ترم 
> ولی ظهر دو ساعت میخوابم چون ظهر نمیتونم بخونم


بله درسته...من ظهر نمیتونم بخوابم!عصر 45 دقیقه!! :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (20):  بعد شب تا کی؟

----------


## roshana

> بله درسته...من ظهر نمیتونم بخوابم!عصر 45 دقیقه!! بعد شب تا کی؟


نهایتا تا 9 یا 10 شب ولی معمولا همون 9 !
9 هم تا 12 کتاب غیر درسی میخونم خیلی حریصانه  :Yahoo (4): 
نخونم قشنگ میمیرم  :Yahoo (21):  
طرفای 12 هم خواب 
تفریحم هم گاهی مکالماتی با جنابِ عشق،گاهی وبلاگ نویسی

----------


## Dan_Gh

> *
> من 8/5 به سختی..ولی تا 2/5 بیدارم......
> .
> .
> .
> .
> امروز 1 ساعت گسسته تا فعلا..خخخ*


اوه 2 خیلی دیره بنظرم ساعتتو 1 ساعت جابجا کن داداش!! :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Dan_Gh

> نهایتا تا 9 یا 10 شب ولی معمولا همون 9 !
> 9 هم تا 12 کتاب غیر درسی میخونم خیلی حریصانه 
> نخونم قشنگ میمیرم  
> طرفای 12 هم خواب 
> تفریحم هم گاهی مکالماتی با جنابِ عشق،گاهی وبلاگ نویسی


ینی کلا 6 ساعت میخابی؟؟؟
آره خوب کاریه مطالعه متنوع....
جناب عشق هم کنکوریه؟؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## mpaarshin

بچه ها كسي هست لطف كنه بگه چطوري ميشه ٨ ساعت خوابيد و ١٣ ساعت خوند؟؟

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dangh



اوه 2 خیلی دیره بنظرم ساعتتو 1 ساعت جابجا کن داداش!!


تابستون ساعت های مختللف رو امتحان کردم......8/5 تا 2 خیلی راحت ترم.....زود تر بلند شدن برام غیر ممکنه.حتی نمیفهمم زنگ گوشی رو کی خاموش میکنم با اینکه واسه 4 بار یا بیشتر تنظیمش میکنم*

----------


## Dan_Gh

> بچه ها كسي هست لطف كنه بگه چطوري ميشه ٨ ساعت خوابيد و ١٣ ساعت خوند؟؟


خیلی ساده شما 7 ساعت شب تا صبح...1 ساعت بعد از ظهر...استراحت بین درسات 10 دقیقه

----------


## mpaarshin

> خیلی ساده شما 7 ساعت شب تا صبح...1 ساعت بعد از ظهر...استراحت بین درسات 10 دقیقه


متاسفانه ظهر نميتونم بخوابم و شب هم ٧ ساعت بخوابم تا شب خوابم مياد حتي اگه ظهر بخوابم

----------


## Dan_Gh

> *
> تابستون ساعت های مختللف رو امتحان کردم......8/5 تا 2 خیلی راحت ترم.....زود تر بلند شدن برام غیر ممکنه.حتی نمیفهمم زنگ گوشی رو کی خاموش میکنم با اینکه واسه 4 بار یا بیشتر تنظیمش میکنم*


منم مثه شما بودم ولی خواستن توانستن است....از والدین کمک بگیر 1 هفته که زود پاشی عادت میکنی...واسه روز جزا هم بهتره... :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (116):

----------


## Dan_Gh

> متاسفانه ظهر نميتونم بخوابم و شب هم ٧ ساعت بخوابم تا شب خوابم مياد حتي اگه ظهر بخوابم


خب پس همون شب تا صبح رو کامل بخوابین....؟!

----------


## roshana

> ینی کلا 6 ساعت میخابی؟؟؟
> آره خوب کاریه مطالعه متنوع....
> جناب عشق هم کنکوریه؟؟


بین 6 تا 7 که کافیه واقعا !!
کمتر از این درست نیست 
نه آن بزرگوار پزشکی میخونه  :Yahoo (21):  و حساس روی درس

به همه توصیه میکنم تقسیم خواب رو امتحان کنید !!

----------


## Dan_Gh

> بین 6 تا 7 که کافیه واقعا !!
> کمتر از این درست نیست 
> نه آن بزرگوار پزشکی میخونه  و حساس روی درس
> 
> به همه توصیه میکنم تقسیم خواب رو امتحان کنید !!


آره تقسیم خواب خیلی خوبه...
آره معمولا الکی و زیادی حساسن  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (3):  منم 6 ساعت و 50 دقیقه میخابم...
ایشالا موفق باشین  :Yahoo (52):

----------


## mazani deter

سلام
من تایه هفته پیش شبتا۳بیداربودم صبح ۸ونیم شروع میکردم بخوندن 
اماالان یه هفته است شب ۱ونیم تا۲میخوابم صبحم ۴ونیم پامیشم ولی کارم اصلانتیجه نداره نمیدونم چرااااااااا؟ :Yahoo (31):  :Y (668):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## nilofar76

> بچه ها كسي هست لطف كنه بگه چطوري ميشه ٨ ساعت خوابيد و ١٣ ساعت خوند؟؟




بله سلام. ..
شما میتوانید به راحتی!!
تایماتو میگم. .
8_10
10.15_12.15
12.30_1.30
3.30_5.30
5.45_7.45
8_10
10.15_12.15

7 ساعت خواب شب. 45 تا1ساعت ظهر.

----------


## mpaarshin

> بله سلام. ..
> شما میتوانید به راحتی!!
> تایماتو میگم. .
> 8_10
> 10.15_12.15
> 12.30_1.30
> 3.30_5.30
> 5.45_7.45
> 8_10
> ...


ظهر نمیتونم بخوابم حتما باید شب بخوابم

----------


## ali1375-0016

> تا الان 0 ساعت از الان شروع میکنم 12 میام ساعت مطالعه امروزو میگم


5.40 شروع کردم    4 ساعت   (امار-شیمی-فیزیک-زبان)

----------


## Hossein.A

سلام خسته نباشید ...
امروز فقط وقت کردم تست فیزیک بزنم دور و بر 80 تا . 
شبشم عروسی دوستم بود جای همتون خالی..

همگی موفق باشید

----------


## Hossein.A

> بله سلام. ..
> شما میتوانید به راحتی!!
> تایماتو میگم. .
> 8_10
> 10.15_12.15
> 12.30_1.30
> 3.30_5.30
> 5.45_7.45
> 8_10
> ...


سلام . 
منم همچین برنامه ای ریخته بودم . ولی روزا نمیتونم بعد اینکه میخوابم بیدار شم . از اون طرف یخورده بخوابم باعث میشه شبا خوابم نبره تا 3 4 . 

ولی تایم بندی واقعا سخته . شخصا بیشتر مبحثی کار میکنم . اکثرا هم 4 ساعت 4 ساعت مطالعه میکنم ( بین دروس تا وقتی 4 ساعت نگذره استراحتی نمیکنم ) . از الان باید واسه اون 4 ساعتی که سرت فقط رو برگست اماده بود...

ولی بعضی روزا واقعا حس درس نیست ...
بزرگترین معضل اکثر ادما ( جدا از دوران پریودی خانومها ) بیشتر همین روزاست

----------


## mohsen..

سلام شما مدرسه نمی رفتید از مهر؟
من سومم اما میخوام سال چهارم مدرسه نرم و خودم بخونم.ایا کار درستیه؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *
> تابستون ساعت های مختللف رو امتحان کردم......8/5 تا 2 خیلی راحت ترم.....زود تر بلند شدن برام غیر ممکنه.حتی نمیفهمم زنگ گوشی رو کی خاموش میکنم با اینکه واسه 4 بار یا بیشتر تنظیمش میکنم*


مثل خودمی  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## setareh60

ساعت خواب و بیداری هر کس بستگی به شرایط خودش داره و اینکه چطور باشه راحت تره ولی بهترین زمان اینه که 10 شب بخوابی و نهایتش 5 یا 6 بیدار بشی که البته من همون 4 بیدار میشم .... 10 خاموشی میزنم که بچه ها هم زود بخوابن از اون طرف 4 که بیدار بشم اونا خواب هستن و من حداقل 3 ساعت میتونم بخونم... اوایل برام سخت بود که تو این ساعتا خواب و بیداری رو تنظیم کنم ولی بالاخره سعی کردم و شد.. دیگه هم عادت کردم بدون ساعت همون بین 4 تا 5 بیدار میشم ولی ظهر حتما باید بخوابم 45 دقیقه.... به طور میانگین 4 ساعت از وقت روزانمو تقریبا کارای خونه میگیره...

----------


## nilofar76

امروز.
4ساعت زیس. 
3فیزیک
3تادرس زبان فارسی.
60تاتست عربی
25تا تست ریاضی
+بررسی آزمون قلم دیروز 
2 ادب و زبان.همینا. ..

----------


## Hossein.A

سلام .
امروز فقط اول صبح 2 ساعت ریاضی و فیزیک . که بخاطر کسالتی که دیشب داشتم اصلا نتونستم بفهمم چی هست !
راست میگن *موقعی که مریضی فقط باید استراحت کنی و اصلا به فکر درس خوندن نباشی* . امروز عملا بهش رسیدم . 
انشالله از فردا تصمیمی که هفته پیش واسه بالا بردن ساعت مطالعه تا 10 ساعت گرفته بودم عملی میکنم ( اگه گوش شیطون کَر بازم مریض نشیم )

شب دوستان بخیر

----------


## nilofar76

امروز260تاتست زیست
40تا فیزیک 
68تا ریاضی
3.30زبان فارسی
2ساعت زیست
45دقیقه عربی
1ساعتم دینی
بچه ها من قصد کردم از فردا 4.30 صبح استارت بزنم.
تا شب ساعت 12.
میشه 15 ساعت.فعلا علی یارتون

----------


## Hossein.A

> امروز260تاتست زیست
> 40تا فیزیک 
> 68تا ریاضی
> 3.30زبان فارسی
> 2ساعت زیست
> 45دقیقه عربی
> 1ساعتم دینی
> بچه ها من قصد کردم از فردا 4.30 صبح استارت بزنم.
> تا شب ساعت 12.
> میشه 15 ساعت.فعلا علی یارتون


نیلوفر این مدلی وسط کار نمونی یوقت ، نه واسه خستگی ، واسه مریضی و کم خوابی . خلاصه حواست باشه اخر کار باید سالم برسی به کنکور..

ساعت مطاعه هم عالی بود . ایشالله موفق باشی

----------


## nilofar76

> نیلوفر این مدلی وسط کار نمونی یوقت ، نه واسه خستگی ، واسه مریضی و کم خوابی . خلاصه حواست باشه اخر کار باید سالم برسی به کنکور..
> 
> ساعت مطاعه هم عالی بود . ایشالله موفق باشی


مرسی داداش. نه من کلن عقبافتاده ام.باید مث جت برم.

----------


## reyhaneh224

دیروز کلا از صبح تا شب علوم اجتماعی خوندم چون امروز امتحان ترم بود

----------


## reyhaneh224

چرا اینجا سوت و کور شده اینقدر؟؟

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

من قرار بود ١٤خرداد بيام ولي برنامه خوب پيش رفت گفتم بيام دوباره!!(دلم تنگ شده بود :Yahoo (100): )
براي به هم زدن خلوتي اينجا برنامه ديروزمو ميگذارم تا شب هم براي امروز رو بذارم)
زبست:٩سوم+اغازيان مرور+ژنتيك٧ساعت
عربي و زبان و زبان فارسي و ارايه هركدوم  يك و نيم ساعت
شبمي٢ ساعت الكترو شيمي
جمعا ١٥ساعت

----------


## reyhaneh224

بچه ها یه کمکی میکنید بهم؟؟
ساعات مطالعه ام خیلی کم شده خیلی زیاد اصلا حوصله درس ندارم نمیدونم چرا

----------


## setareh60

> بچه ها یه کمکی میکنید بهم؟؟
> ساعات مطالعه ام خیلی کم شده خیلی زیاد اصلا حوصله درس ندارم نمیدونم چرا


واقعا درکتون میکنم  ولی نمیدونم که راهکار من برای شما مثمر ثمر واقع بشه یا نه ولی شما به این فکر کنین که کمتر از دو ماه دیگه کنکور و درس و استرس و نگرانی ندارین و راحت میشین و میتونین به کارای دیگه بپردازین و تفریح کنین... به هدفتون اگه البته تعیین کرده باشین فکر کنین و به رشته و دانشگاه مورد علاقتون... خودتون رو سر کلاس درس دانشگاه تصور کنین، توی محیط دانشگاه و به دوران خوب و شاید هم گاها سخت بعد از قبولیتون... در کل به نظر من یکم رویا پردازی کنین! فکر نکنم ضرری داشته باشه... من خودم در طول شبانه روز دست کم دو یا سه بار رشته و دانشگاه مورد علاقمو تو ذهنم تصور میکنم واقعا بهم انگیزه میده.. تا وقت دارین و مشغله ای ندارین و سنتون پایینه واقعا تلاشتونو بکنین.. آرزوی موفقیت براتون دارم...

----------


## Hossein.A

> واقعا درکتون میکنم  ولی نمیدونم که راهکار من برای شما مثمر ثمر واقع بشه یا نه ولی شما به این فکر کنین که کمتر از دو ماه دیگه کنکور و درس و استرس و نگرانی ندارین و راحت میشین و میتونین به کارای دیگه بپردازین و تفریح کنین... به هدفتون اگه البته تعیین کرده باشین فکر کنین و به رشته و دانشگاه مورد علاقتون... خودتون رو سر کلاس درس دانشگاه تصور کنین، توی محیط دانشگاه و به دوران خوب و شاید هم گاها سخت بعد از قبولیتون... در کل به نظر من یکم رویا پردازی کنین! فکر نکنم ضرری داشته باشه... من خودم در طول شبانه روز دست کم دو یا سه بار رشته و دانشگاه مورد علاقمو تو ذهنم تصور میکنم واقعا بهم انگیزه میده.. تا وقت دارین و مشغله ای ندارین و سنتون پایینه واقعا تلاشتونو بکنین.. آرزوی موفقیت براتون دارم...


*وقت دارین و مشغله ای ندارین و سنتون پایینه واقعا تلاشتونو بکنین.. آرزوی موفقیت براتون دارم...

*واقعا خیلی وقتا حسرت میخورم ! منتها به قول پدر بنده خیلی چیزا رو بعضیا تا وقتی سنشون بیشتر نشه نمیتونن کاملا درک کنن . مثل عمر و فرصتی که دیگه رفته

----------


## Hossein.A

> بچه ها یه کمکی میکنید بهم؟؟
> ساعات مطالعه ام خیلی کم شده خیلی زیاد اصلا حوصله درس ندارم نمیدونم چرا


سلام خسته نباشید ریحانه خانوم . 

اول از همه باید بگم داشتن هدف تو این راه خیلی مهمه . حالا هرچیزی که میخواد باشه . ولی باید به قدری قوی باشه که با فکر کردن بهش انگیزه پیدا کنین . 
و اینکه بتونین راحت تصویر سازی کنین باهاش . 
بعدشم فکر میکنم شما برنامه ریزی ندارین . برنامه ریزی این نیست که حتما مشخص کنین چه ساعتی چه درسیو بخونین . یا ملزم کنین خودتون رو تا اخر هفته n ساعت ریاضی بخونین . 
برنامه ریزی رو هرشب باید انجام بدین و قبل خواب بهش فکر کنین . 
فرضا برنامه ریزی بنده به این صورت که توی هر صفحه از دفترچه یادداشت میام کارایی که فردا باید انجام بدم رو مینویسم به این صورت : من فصل 1 زیست 2 از روی کتاب درسی کاملا خوندم . من تستهای شیمی 2 فصل 2 رو از روی نشرالگو کاملا حل کردم . من تستهای درس 1 دین و زندگی 2 رو که دیشب زده بودم رو کاملا بررسی کردم ! توجه کنین اول هر جمله من گذاشتم و همه جملات رو به زمانی نوشتم که اون رو انجام دادم . بعدش فردا که کار اصلیو کردم همشونو با خودکار روشون خط میکشم . 
ببینین بنده 25 سالمه . این روش از روی کتاب " زمانتان رو مدریت کنید و کارییتان را دو برابر کنید " یاد گرفتم . اولش که دیدم گفتم بابا اینا هم دلشون خوشه . اینکار چه فایده داره . ولی وقتی از روشهای قبلیم نتیجه درستی نگرفتم اومدم این روش رو امتحان کردم . واقعا حداقل واسه خود من این روش خیلی کمک کرد . هم انگیزه رو ازت نمیگیره . هم وقتی میبینی اخر شب تمومه اون کارایی که برات مشخص شده رو کاملا انجام دادی و روشون خط کشیدی حس خوبی میده .  در مجموع میخوام بگم شاید اینکار در نگاه اول بچه بازی به نظر بیاد . ولی خب واسه شخص بنده خیلی موثر بوده . 

پیشنهاد میکنم اول از همه هدفتون رو مشخص کنید ، بعدش یه برنامه ریزی عالی داشته باشین برای هدفی که دارین

----------


## reyhaneh224

> واقعا درکتون میکنم  ولی نمیدونم که راهکار من برای شما مثمر ثمر واقع بشه یا نه ولی شما به این فکر کنین که کمتر از دو ماه دیگه کنکور و درس و استرس و نگرانی ندارین و راحت میشین و میتونین به کارای دیگه بپردازین و تفریح کنین... به هدفتون اگه البته تعیین کرده باشین فکر کنین و به رشته و دانشگاه مورد علاقتون... خودتون رو سر کلاس درس دانشگاه تصور کنین، توی محیط دانشگاه و به دوران خوب و شاید هم گاها سخت بعد از قبولیتون... در کل به نظر من یکم رویا پردازی کنین! فکر نکنم ضرری داشته باشه... من خودم در طول شبانه روز دست کم دو یا سه بار رشته و دانشگاه مورد علاقمو تو ذهنم تصور میکنم واقعا بهم انگیزه میده.. تا وقت دارین و مشغله ای ندارین و سنتون پایینه واقعا تلاشتونو بکنین.. آرزوی موفقیت براتون دارم...


ازت ممنونم عزیزم همین جا قول میدم از همین الان تمام تلاش خودم رو بکنم ممنون

----------


## reyhaneh224

> سلام خسته نباشید ریحانه خانوم . 
> 
> اول از همه باید بگم داشتن هدف تو این راه خیلی مهمه . حالا هرچیزی که میخواد باشه . ولی باید به قدری قوی باشه که با فکر کردن بهش انگیزه پیدا کنین . 
> و اینکه بتونین راحت تصویر سازی کنین باهاش . 
> بعدشم فکر میکنم شما برنامه ریزی ندارین . برنامه ریزی این نیست که حتما مشخص کنین چه ساعتی چه درسیو بخونین . یا ملزم کنین خودتون رو تا اخر هفته n ساعت ریاضی بخونین . 
> برنامه ریزی رو هرشب باید انجام بدین و قبل خواب بهش فکر کنین . 
> فرضا برنامه ریزی بنده به این صورت که توی هر صفحه از دفترچه یادداشت میام کارایی که فردا باید انجام بدم رو مینویسم به این صورت : من فصل 1 زیست 2 از روی کتاب درسی کاملا خوندم . من تستهای شیمی 2 فصل 2 رو از روی نشرالگو کاملا حل کردم . من تستهای درس 1 دین و زندگی 2 رو که دیشب زده بودم رو کاملا بررسی کردم ! توجه کنین اول هر جمله من گذاشتم و همه جملات رو به زمانی نوشتم که اون رو انجام دادم . بعدش فردا که کار اصلیو کردم همشونو با خودکار روشون خط میکشم . 
> ببینین بنده 25 سالمه . این روش از روی کتاب " زمانتان رو مدریت کنید و کارییتان را دو برابر کنید " یاد گرفتم . اولش که دیدم گفتم بابا اینا هم دلشون خوشه . اینکار چه فایده داره . ولی وقتی از روشهای قبلیم نتیجه درستی نگرفتم اومدم این روش رو امتحان کردم . واقعا حداقل واسه خود من این روش خیلی کمک کرد . هم انگیزه رو ازت نمیگیره . هم وقتی میبینی اخر شب تمومه اون کارایی که برات مشخص شده رو کاملا انجام دادی و روشون خط کشیدی حس خوبی میده .  در مجموع میخوام بگم شاید اینکار در نگاه اول بچه بازی به نظر بیاد . ولی خب واسه شخص بنده خیلی موثر بوده . 
> 
> پیشنهاد میکنم اول از همه هدفتون رو مشخص کنید ، بعدش یه برنامه ریزی عالی داشته باشین برای هدفی که دارین


سلام  پیشنهاد شما هم حتما انجام میدم اینم قول میدم

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

ساعت مطالعه ديروز(شب ساعت ٤:٣"تموم شد جون نداشتم بيام بنويسم ساعت مطالعه رو!)
ديروز شد١٣:٣٠ساعت

----------


## nilofar76

آپ

----------


## Aydiny

> آپ


حالا کجا قبول شدی ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nilofar76

> حالا کجا قبول شدی ؟


ازاد فقط ثبتنام کردم..
خیلی جاها اوردم..
پرستاریا اصفهان و مامایی ها..
اما چون پزشکی مبخاستم برای سال بعد میخونم

----------


## Aydiny

> ازاد فقط ثبتنام کردم..
> خیلی جاها اوردم..
> پرستاریا اصفهان و مامایی ها..
> اما چون پزشکی مبخاستم برای سال بعد میخونم


موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## halsey

*سلام به خودم ایشالا امروز12 ساعت*

----------


## halsey

*سلام، شد6ساعت مرگ بر حوادث غیر مترقبه*

----------


## halsey

*سلام، صبح بخیر، ایشالا امروزو کنکور میپوکونیم،همراهش وز زندگیمونم لذت میبریم،من چون درصد زیست و شیمی م خیلی کمه هدفم اینه این ازمون جمعه زیستو به30 برسونم، شیمیو به25،کارنامم میزارم،*

----------


## nilofar76

سلام مریم جان ..بهههله حتما کنکورو حسابشوووو میرسیم :Y (576):  :Y (576):  :Y (576):

----------


## mis.faeze

ایشالا 14ساعت امروز :Yahoo (4): )))😉😉😉

----------


## halsey

*سلام، تا الان
3ساعت شیمی پیش بعلاوه37تست
1ساعت زمین پیش فصل3با25تست، اماده جهت له نومودن کنکور*

----------


## a999

سلام ایشالا امروز ۱۰ ساعت مفید

----------


## Eli..

سلام گلای نمونه.بچه های عزیز این تاپیک.شمایی که روزی ۱۰به بالا میخونین بیاین بگین چیکار کردین؟؟

----------

